# My 30 Gal aquatic garden adventure



## jona31 (Jun 28, 2013)

Hey guys and gals I finally decided to buy a much larger tank than what I have previously dealt with (precisely an extra 20 gals to be exact :lol. So yesterday I bought a nice 30 Gal here in Port Moody, and I decided to go with a used craigslist tank because it was cheap and I'm on a budget (I am saving up for my Oregon coast road trip). Ok, so enough boring you I will be doing daily to weekly posts about the tank and what's going on so far with it. Right now I have placed in some gravel and one little faux cave that I thought I'd attach some pelia or moss to give it some character and not look so cheesy. The substrate I'm using is some black sand mixed with river rocks (sadly the substrate came with the tank so I decide to stick with it as I feel much too lazy to sort out the small rocks with the sand). Also, I added some fine skin tone granules and some polished river rocks to it and created some trails. The tank has two light sources. One is your standard fluorescent fixture and the other is a day and night feature LED light. The filter I plan to use is Aquaclear 50, I have heard so many great things about this filter I'm so excited to get my hands on one. The heater I'm using for this tank is a aquaclear 20 filter I love the fact that you can control it. The tank will have a black background and some more driftwood added to it. Any Suggestions, tips, or trades, and sales as I go on throughout this adventure would be great.

Day #1- Got the tank, added some stones, moved substrate around, added substrate, added and moved some driftwood, drew out a plan of the tank

Day #2 Added LED lighting and heated, cleaned tank


----------



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

Really nice looking tank! What are your plans for fish? Cichlids? 
Plecos? 


Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## pandamom (Jul 16, 2013)

Looks great - having always wanting to do 'trails' but finding in impossible with cleaning gravel etc. you'll have to tell me your secret for keeping it in lines like that. Good job. Look forward to more pics...


----------



## jona31 (Jun 28, 2013)

Hey guys sorry I haven't replied to your posts yet. For the first question I am planning on putting in a betta, a school of neons, some gouramis, my 2 guppies, and my shrimp.
For the second question a magician never tells their secret (Good thing I'm not a magician lol). I separated the substrate from the paths using some strong and bendable clear plastic, then when it comes to cleaning I will only have to clean the paths because the black parts of the tank will have stones, plants, driftwood, etc.


----------



## jona31 (Jun 28, 2013)

Day #3 added some more rocks and one large rock which I'm debating on whether I should keep it or not what do you guys think?


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

I knew it wouldn't be long until you upgrade to a bigger thank  
I like the big rock on the left but I think the tank will come together more if you put a few small rocks around it or better yet also add an even taller rocker to the right of it sorta in the middle. Putting some moss around the big rocks will be nice as well.


----------



## jona31 (Jun 28, 2013)

Hey Reckon, yah the two small ten gals just weren't enough lol. I like your idea so I'm going to try and do that.


----------



## jona31 (Jun 28, 2013)

Day #4- Added some more rocks and stones, moved a couple things around, took out the fake rock cave thing, and finally I decided that I think I like this look IDK what do you guys think, yes or no? I am also looking for items so check out this link http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/fres...sifieds-27/lf-cheap-things-aquascaping-93457/ k guys thanks. Hope to get some good input, also what do you think I should add for plants?
Until next time bye


----------



## jona31 (Jun 28, 2013)

I think I'm gonna fill it later on today


----------



## jona31 (Jun 28, 2013)

Day #5- I decided not to fill it yet until I get some feedback on the layout. I sort of like the layout, but I'm still not sure if it looks good


----------

